# 20 gauge 7.5 shot mod choke



## Beagleboy2004 (Aug 25, 2018)

Will a 20 gauge 870 (26 in barrel) with a modified choke shooting 7.5 shot kill turkeys? If yes, what kind of range would I be dealing with?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Eventually!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Like 15 yards lol

Do the bird a favor and get some heavier shot and a tighter choke.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd go with 4s or 5 shot and 3 inch shells. 40 yards would be my max range.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Spartan88 said:


> I'd go with 4s or 5 shot and 3 inch shells. 40 yards would be my max range.


I'll x2 this recommendation, and add that if your 870 accepts choke tubes, you can buy a relatively inexpensive full or x full choke for about $20. There are nicer chokes, but in a pinch it's something to try on the pattern board.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I agree with the patterning board suggestion. With multiple shot and load options to find your guns preference.

7.5 shot I'd not want to use much use for anything beyond smaller thin skinned birds. And turkey head/neck shots ...I'd not be overly confident with finer shot at much distance.
Oh yes , it will knock a head off if close enough. But that would be quite close.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

My 13 year old grandson shot his first tom at 40 yds with a 20 ga using 5 shot but I wouldn't go smaller .


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Lamarsh said:


> I'll x2 this recommendation, and add that if your 870 accepts choke tubes, you can buy a relatively inexpensive full or x full choke for about $20. There are nicer chokes, but in a pinch it's something to try on the pattern board.


This will be much better than what your initial post asked. There are several inexpensive turkey chokes for the REM 20 870. I think REM makes one.Then get a turkey target with a "kill zone" marked surrounding the head and upper neck. 

The distance that you can put 10 or more #4/5 shot into that kill zone, determines your maximum range.Good Luck.


----------



## Cptncor84 (Dec 23, 2019)

Pattern multiple manuf shells, crazy how different brands will pattern out of the same gun and choke. Like others hvae said buy a cheap full choke or xfull and reach out 40-45yds. Sometimes you can find aftermarket ones on ebay cheap. Carlsons and Kicks are a couple Ive bought and pattered out past 55-60yds without concern of loosing a bird or dog for that matter as one is an Xfull coyote choke they claim 100yds.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Beagleboy2004 said:


> Will a 20 gauge 870 (26 in barrel) with a modified choke shooting 7.5 shot kill turkeys? If yes, what kind of range would I be dealing with?


That sounds like a combination used for pheasants or rabbits. Personally, I'd be hesitant to use it past 10 yards, and if you NEED to get the turkeys that close then I'd probably stay home because you're gonna watch them walk more times than not.

With a full or X-full turkey choke that should be an easy 30 yard gun and potentially out to 40.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Dad in law has killed plenty of birds with 12 gauge 7.5 trap loads and a full choke but 20 yards is his bogey. He's in his 80's and can't take recoil.

1 1/4 ounce lead 6's through a factory full in my Mossberg is great to 35 with room to spare a couple extra yards easily.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I have no problem with a hot load of 1 1/4 oz #4 chilled lead for 12 gauge. My buddy is using a hot load of 1oz #4 in his new 20 gauges, something about Benelli' s being better than my Remington's.

I could step up to 1 1/2 oz of #4 still in a 2 3/4" hull. for my 2 3/4" 1100


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Do you have the factory full choke by chance? What's your pattern look like? Mod choke likely isn't going to do it. But the factory full should get you 20 yards if the pattern looks good. 

I spent waaaay too much time last spring patterning shotguns. Never even made it into the boxes of TK7/Hevi-13. Didn't even make it to the Double X or the BXD. Federal #6 with factory full chokes looked great in both my 12 and 20. Still have a couple cheap unopened Turkey chokes sitting around as well. 

4/5/6...any of those three you'll find guys that say work fine. Just find something that patterns consistently well for you.


----------



## matt76cmich1 (Jul 28, 2015)

I've shot this, and in 5 shot, for years out of my 20 gauge 870 Wingmaster with a fixed modified choke barrel for years and have shot and killed turkeys out to 20 yards no problem (I don't think I've ever had to try to shoot past 25 yards). 

This will be my first year using actual turkey loads as well as the first year using a 12 gauge for turkeys.
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Good luck finding any 20 ga shells... I’ve struck out everywhere the last 2 months


----------



## matt76cmich1 (Jul 28, 2015)

bmoffit said:


> Good luck finding any 20 ga shells... I’ve struck out everywhere the last 2 months


I just bought a bunch, but it wasn't cheap (Apex, Rogue, and Burgess Creek). Going to be testing it against the Longbeard XRs.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

matt76cmich1 said:


> I've shot this, and in 5 shot, for years out of my 20 gauge 870 Wingmaster with a fixed modified choke barrel for years and have shot and killed turkeys out to 20 yards no problem (I don't think I've ever had to try to shoot past 25 yards).
> 
> This will be my first year using actual turkey loads as well as the first year using a 12 gauge for turkeys.
> View attachment 760276
> ...


same shells I’m using in #5. Coming out of gramps Remington 11-48.. does the trick... but the few shells i have are aging.... like o said .. I’ve been shopping for a few months and can’t find anything near me


----------



## matt76cmich1 (Jul 28, 2015)

bmoffit said:


> same shells I’m using in #5. Coming out of gramps Remington 11-48.. does the trick... but the few shells i have are aging.... like o said .. I’ve been shopping for a few months and can’t find anything near me


I stocked up on Hevi-13 and Longbeard XR in December and January. Between Franks, Cabela's, and a few online retailers I found enough to last me and my kids a good long while. I just like to tinker and thought I'd try the TSS. 

There's shells out there, but the cheaper stuff is harder to find right now. Like I mentioned before, I used 20 gauge pheasant loads for years out of a fixed modified barrel up close and personal.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

matt76cmich1 said:


> I just bought a bunch, but it wasn't cheap (Apex, Rogue, and Burgess Creek). Going to be testing it against the Longbeard XRs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


I quit hunting with my 20 ga 870, since my 1100 in 12 ga shoots smoother, and kicks less than the 870

My buddy who has his 20 ga reloader under my bench wants all my 20 ga factory factory loads

I was looking for mushrooms this morning and spooked a hen that was 30 feet from me. 

If someone is near the Grant MI, they could pull the handle on the MEC Jr, and hand drop #4's in.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

#4 doesn't go down the tube well. sometimes it ends up all over


----------

